# Honey for allergies



## Bee (Jan 17, 2007)

One of the reasons I am dusting off my bee equipment is I have been *suffering*  from allergies for the last few years. I never was allergic to anything my whole live long life and it really kicks my butt. I don't want to get out of bed some days. Is anyone out there finding that their honey has helped them?


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I have heard that if you take local honey on a daily basis that it can lessen your pollen allergies. I think it is mostly urban legend though. Generally with allergies the more you are exposed the worse the symptoms get. A person with a nut allergy may only feel sick the first time they are exposed, but each time they are exposed to that allergen after that the symptoms will be worse until anaphylatic shock or death occurs. The same is true when people have bee sting allergy


----------



## Bee (Jan 17, 2007)

<but each time they are exposed to that allergen after that the symptoms will be worse until anaphylatic shock or death occurs.>

My allergy test that I had last week
tested my positive for being allergic to 
Boxelder, Maple, Cottonwood, Elm, Sycamore and English Plantain.  
Should I be thinking about getting my finances in order?


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

"Should I be thinking about getting my finances in order?"
Very funny... I havent ever heard of anybody dying from a pollen allergy, but I did know someone who died from a peanut allergy and we all know people who carry epinephrine pens for bee stings. What I am saying is that I think that honey will make the allergies worse not better. There is an article about this on the beesource homepage under articles. It talks about the honey treatment, but I think that it makes no sence. you might read it.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Here's a different perspective.


http://www.carlislehoney.com/allergies.htm


----------



## Bee (Jan 17, 2007)

WOW!!!!
I never considered the fact that the honey
could make the allergies worse.
hummmmmmmm............ Im gonna have to do some research on this........
Thanks Bluegrass


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

I plan to try it this spring, I have suffered my entire life from spring allergies. I saved six pounds of honey with large amounts of pollen in it. To me it makes sense, they use snake venom to make anti-venom, and I think something with the flu is injected into you for a flu shot. At least I am hopefull anyway! I tell people that I own a state of the art pollen detector, my nose running and my eyes itching and I don't need the weatherman on the six o-clock news telling me the pollen count was high today


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

I've never heard tell of honey making someones allergies worse. From what reference does this information come from? I've heard people state that they didn't believe that it would do any good, but to state by inference that eating honey might kill you is irresponsible. Do you have proof that people that had a pollen allergy died from eating honey?

[ January 22, 2007, 09:42 AM: Message edited by: carbide ]


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

{Is anyone out there finding that their honey has helped them?}

I used to pop percoset like Candy when I moved back to the Fingerlakes from Colorado. Since beekeeping I have used nothing. Is it the honey, the strong body resistance to foreigh proteins from repeated bee stings? Something worked.


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

I have several customers who beleive local honey helps. One neighbor comes about every two weeks for 32oz. He says the honey has helped him more than anything he has ever tried.


----------



## bee target (Jul 5, 2006)

I am selling my honey for the first time this year and I was wondering if anyone knew of a chart that lists the natural health bennifits from raw honey maby something that can be printied


----------



## bee target (Jul 5, 2006)

(The same is true when people have bee sting allergy)I have reacently been talking with an old bee keeper and he told me that he used to have to carry an epy pen in his bee yard till one day he forgot it and was stung many times he thought he was a gonner rushed to the hosp and had to wait for ever when they finaly saw him he was fine SO I think it is going to all be on a perosnal level on what your body can take . I used to be alergic to bees and was stung many times last year with no effects.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

>> Is anyone out there finding that their honey has helped them?


It's helped my daughter. Last summer our ENT was preparing to start my 11 year old on weekly pollen allergy injections for a year. She has had terrible allergy symptoms every summer and last year they were worse than ever. 

My wife agreed to first give honey therapy a try before starting her on the shots, and just see what happens. We gave her a teaspoon of my raw honey every morning and at about 4 weeks the symptoms vanished for the rest of the season. 

This may not work for everyone, but it did for her. And she was thrilled to be taking daily doses of honey rather than weekly injections.


----------



## Garry Forsythe (Dec 4, 2006)

I have a customer who suffers from allergies and was told by his allergist (MD) to eat honey and take pollen. So, I got a new customer thanks to this physcian. Time will tell if he keeps coming back!!


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

Garry, the two allergists in my town BOTH send their allergy patients to me for local honey. The docs say thet get a lot of feedback that it helps lessen their patients' symptoms come pollen season. Good luck!


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

This was discussed in detail not long ago.

http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=2;t=006667#000007 

Please note...It is not honey that helps allergies. Its pollen. The question is...Does your honey contain enough of an amount of pollen to help the allergy sufferer, and does it contain the right pollen causing the allergies?

I beleive it helps, and is certainly worth the effort for anyone having allergies, to try raw honey from a local source. Keep in mind that you should take it every day, for at least 30 days prior to the known allergy period.

[ January 31, 2007, 01:25 PM: Message edited by: BjornBee ]


----------



## Garry Forsythe (Dec 4, 2006)

I sell honey and pollen. I advise the customers with allergy problems to mix a little pollen with the honey. This is the advice given by a local allergist. The local health food store gets about $10 bucks for 1 ounce of pollen. I sell 1/2 pound for $7.50. I think we could all get some of this market, especially if local docs are supporting it.


----------

